# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Aves acuáticas en la Serena

## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Abro este hilo, donde iré incorporando mis capturas de aves acuáticas, con unas fotos que tomé este fin de semana. Creo que se trata de ánades reales (o azulones). Ahí van:





















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas fotos Los Terrines!! Eso es, los azulones o ánades reales...
La hembra es menos llamativa que el macho pero tienen sus encantos igual!!
Muchas gracias por seguir llenando éste gran foro con postales.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Los terrines, nos encantan tus fotos, como siempre.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

En la misma charca que tomé las últimas fotografías que habéis visto en este hilo, tiré unas instantáneas a una gaviota (corregidme si me equivoco, porque no estoy seguro de la especie), que os voy a mostrar:













Un cordial saludo.

----------


## aberroncho

Muy buenas fotos Félix TERRINES de la Fuente. No sé como lo haces pero te superas cada vez más con las fotos que nos pones.

----------


## perdiguera

Supongo que es una gaviota patiamarilla.

----------


## Los terrines

> Supongo que es una gaviota patiamarilla.


Gracias, perdiguera, yo también lo había pensado, pero tengo dudas precisamente por el color de las patas (las de la foto parecen más rosadas que amarillas), aunque las patiamarillas pueden tener las patas de más claro a más oscuro, con lo que podría tratarse de esta especie.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Este fin de semana he hecho dos días seguidos la misma excursión, con objeto de fotografiar unas avutardas, que ya subiré en su hilo correspondiente. La expedición (solo yo) partía de terrines (junto a la presa de Zújar) e iba por el canal río abajo. Antes de llegar al lugar de destino hice varias paradas para tomar algunas fotos, que ahora quiero mostraros.

Empiezo por un cormorán que fotografié el Jueves Santo muy cerca de la zona de el molino dee capellán:







A continuación, unas fotos del día siguiente de una gaviota (creo que es una gaviota reidora pero también podría ser una gaviota cabecinegra):















Termino con más acuáticas en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Termino con más fotos tomadas el Viernes Santo junto al canal del Zújar, empezando por unas cigüeñuelas:



Y para finalizar una garza real junto al río Guadalefra:



Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Espectaculares las imágenes del cormorán, qué pasada  :EEK!: 

Ya sólo le faltaba que hubiese llevado un pez en la boca en ese momento, jeje.

----------


## REEGE

[QUOTE=F. Lázaro;89329]Espectaculares las imágenes del cormorán, qué pasada  :EEK!: 

Ya sólo le faltaba que hubiese llevado un pez en la boca en ese momento, jeje.[/QUOTE

Los llevaría en el estómago, no lo dudes... son el terror de nuestros embalses!!!
Cada vez hay más, al menos por aquí!!
Las fotos sin duda son esplédidas.
La gaviota si parece una reidora... creo :Confused:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El 28 de julio fotografié una garza (no estoy seguro, pero podría ser una imperial), el mismo día que hice unas fotos preciosas de un polluelo de milano, y muy cerca (a un kilómetro de él). Como estaba tan entusiasmado con las fotografías del milano, no reparé en una de las que hice a la garza, y hoy, revisando los ficheros, he comprobado que tiene una luz preciosa, así que os la subo la primera, junto con otras de la misma:













Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Esta gaviota (no se de qué tipo es) estaba el pasado viernes en la orilla del embalse de Zújar, y me dió dos o tres pasadas por encima:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hoy había también bastantes en Alange, nunca había visto tantas por allí...

----------


## perdiguera

Creo que es una patiamarilla _"laurus michahellis"_

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Esta garza real estaba el pasado sábado sobre el embalse de Zújar:





Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Estas fotos las tomé el sábado desde la presa de Orellana; las primeras son de un ejemplar inmaduro de gaviota reidora (creo), y las últimas de un cormorán:





















No se si las gaviotas son todas de la misma especie, porque al volar a unas se le ven las patas y a otras no; saludos cordiales a todos.

----------

